# baño, retrete, tocador



## aloofsocialite

Hola a tod@s!
Donde vivís, ¿cúal es la manera más común para referirse al "baño"?
En mi registro mental de vocablos ya tengo: excusado, retrete, inodoro, wáter, aseo, lavabo, meadero, urinario, servicios, o simplemente "baño".

Lo sé bien que sin referencia a donde yo viajara, todo el mundo va a entender  la gran mayoría de estas palabras, pero de todos modos he tropezado con unas palabras que no fueron reconocidas:

"discupla, pero ¿dónde está el excusado?" 
"¿eh?"
"el baño."
"por allí."

Os pregunto solo por curiosidad.
Además, ¿a quién no le gusta hablar de este tema?


Gracias
AS

P.D. Como siempre, no os cortéis en arreglar mi español.


----------



## María A

En Argentina, simplemente _baño_. Aunque una manera muy formal y elegante de llamarlo es _toilette _(de origen francés). Por ejemplo, en algunos restaurantes finos los baños están señalizados como _toilette. _
Si usás otra palabra (escusado, retrete, inodoro, meadero) queda bastante raro y probablemente algunos se te rían en la cara.


----------



## nand-o

¿Yo?...Baño (Zaragoza, Spain)
Te dejo una muy frecuente que no tienes: "aseos" (en plural)


----------



## ManPaisa

_Baño_ (Colombia).



> Si usás otra palabra (excusado, retrete, inodoro, meadero) queda bastante raro y probablemente algunos se te rían en la cara.



Igual por aquí.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Me resultan interesantes los respuestos, ¿son las demás eufemismos? o nada más palabras foráneas?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

aloofsocialite said:


> Hola a tod@s!
> Donde vivís, ¿cúal es la manera más común para referirse al "baño"?
> En mi registro mental de vocablos ya tengo: e*S*cusado, retrete, inodoro, wáter, aseo, lavabo, meadero, urinario, en México también está el *mingitorio *(exclusivamente para caballeros  en los bares de poca monta donde el 99.99 % de la clientela es masculina) servicios, o simplemente "baño".
> 
> Lo sé bien que sin referencia a donde yo viajara, todo el mundo va a entender la gran mayoría de estas palabras, pero de todos modos he tropezado con unas palabras que no fueron reconocidas:
> 
> "discupla, pero ¿dónde está el excusado?" E*S*cusado. (Vean a Cantinflas en _Ahí está el detalle_, donde precisamente hay un juego de palabras al respecto)
> "¿eh?"
> "el baño."
> "por allí."
> 
> Os pregunto solo por curiosidad.
> Además, ¿a quién no le gusta hablar de este tema? A ninguno.
> 
> 
> Gracias
> AS
> 
> P.D. Como siempre, no os cortéis en arreglar mi español.


 
En México, al menos, y exclusivamente para las damas, está el *tocador.*

Lo que da pie, si me permiten las moderadoras (o en masculino), al chiste simplón:

-Disculpe, joven: ¿Dónde está el tocador?
-A sus órdenes.
-¡Grosero! Sólo me quiero pipi-ntar los labios y popo-nerme polvo en la nariz.


----------



## María A

¡Cierto! Me había olvidado del _tocador_, que no es muy frecuente, pero también se usa acá.


----------



## mirx

Aloofsocialie, sería recomendable que buscaras hilos similares antes de empezar uno nuevo. El tema del baño ha sido ya muchas veces discutido, aquí te dejo un hilo de varias páginas. Espero que encuentres lo que buscas.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Antes que nada, respecto de *excusado*, el PDP dice:


> 2. También es variante gráfica, muy frecuente hoy, de _escusado_ (como adjetivo, ‘reservado’ y, como sustantivo masculino, ‘retrete’)


 
En Argentina siempre se dice, simplemente, _baño_. Alguna vez he oído (y he visto escrito en alguna puerta) _toilette_ ("tualet").
_Tocador_ y _servicio_ también podrían ser, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## caniho

aloofsocialite said:


> Hola a tod@s!
> Donde vivís, ¿cúal es la manera más común para referirse al "baño"?
> En mi registro mental de vocablos ya tengo: excusado, retrete, inodoro, wáter, aseo, lavabo, meadero, urinario, servicios, o simplemente "baño".
> 
> Lo sé bien que sin referencia a donde yo viajara, todo el mundo va a entender  la gran mayoría de estas palabras, pero de todos modos he tropezado con unas palabras que no fueron reconocidas:
> 
> "discupla, pero ¿dónde está el excusado?"
> "¿eh?"
> "el baño."
> "por allí."
> 
> Os pregunto solo por curiosidad.
> Además, ¿a quién no le gusta hablar de este tema?
> 
> 
> Gracias
> AS
> 
> P.D. Como siempre, no os cortéis en arreglar mi español.



En una casa: cuarto de baño, servicio.
En un lugar público: servicios.


----------



## Södertjej

Inodoro, al menos en España no es el nombre de la estancia, sino el nombre de la propia taza. Retrete se usa tanto para la taza como para la estancia.

Para los lugares públicos se usa también "aseo(s)" o "baño" sin más. 

También te recomiendo que no uses servicio en España, sobre todo para viviendas, en ciertas zonas no se considera una palabra elegante, aunque parece ser que en otras no hay problemas, ante la duda, mejor ir a lo seguro "baño".

Otra diferencia en España para los domicilios, por ejemplo en descripciones de viviendas que se quieren vender. "2 baños y 1 aseo" quiere decir dos cuartos de baño completos, con bañera/ducha, y un aseo, es decir, inodoro y lavabo, pero sin ducha o baño. El típico aseo de las visitas. Pero hablando sin esa precisión profesional aunque sea un aseo, el dueño de la casa te dirá "el baño es la segunda puerta del pasillo".


----------



## bellota_2601

Bueno aquí en Perú dicen servicios higiénicos: Dónde están los servicios? 
aunque nosotros usamos baño.


----------



## aloofsocialite

¡Gracias a tod@s!


----------



## Alto y Sublime

Hola, aqui en Paraguay, la mayoría dice ''baño'', algunos estirados usan ''pipi room''...

Otros ''toalet''...(asi como se escibe se pronuncia)...

Son los más comunes por aquí, los que posteaste son los menos usados

Saludos


----------



## m_pookie

Hola, en Lima solemos preguntar 
¿Donde esta el baño?
¿Donde estan los servicios?

 Bsos


----------



## Aviador

En Chile, se usa casi exclusivamente _baño_, tanto para el de la casa como los de lugares públicos. El término _servicios higénicos_ tiene un lugar sólo en el habla formal; sonaría cursi en el día a día. No me parece que se use ninguna otra palabra aquí, desde luego, no _excusado_ (me recuerda las películas de Cantinflas que hacía unos divertidos juegos de palabras con ella).

Saludos.

P.D. No me fijé que Juan Jacob Vilalta ya había comentado lo de Cantinflas.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

P.D. No me fijé que Juan Jacob Vilalta ya había comentado lo de Cantinflas.

Como diría el de marras: ¡Está usted excusado!


----------



## aloofsocialite

Gracias a tod@s.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Fuera de casa: Servicio/s, baño, lavabo, aseo/s.

En casa: baño, cuarto de baño, váter


----------



## MEX_RAIDER

Hola:

Disculpen, acabo de reingresar al foro y vi este tema, me pareció que no se mencionó *sanitario*, algo que es común en México, al menos acá por el norte.

¡¡Saludos!!


----------



## sanxuan

Añado dos siglas muy habituales en España que sospecho también entienden en el Reino Unido: *W.C.*


----------



## mirx

sanxuan said:


> Añado dos siglas muy habituales en España que sospecho también entienden en el Reino Unido: *W.C.*



Se entienden en todo el mundo occidental, cuanto y más en los países de habla inglesa, que de allí viene el nombrecillo.


----------



## merquiades

Otra palabra que he oído mucho en España que no habéis puesto aquí es... lavabo.. Voy al lavabo.  ¿Dónde está el lavabo?  Pero en los bares, restaurantes etc. se escribe más bien "servicios"... y personalmente creo que es más elegante. También a veces "aseos".  La gente mayor dice Váter o Wáter, pronunciado Báter, para dentro de una casa. Creo que viene de WC, water closet. Ahora se emplea cada vez más aseo


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, _*baño*_ (no sé si es igual en todo el país), tanto en las casas particulares como en los lugares públicos.
Pero cuando en una casa o departamento hay un baño para las visitas, siempre he oído (y leído -en los avisos de venta, por ejemplo-) *"toilette de recepción"* (parece que decir _baño_, en ese caso puntual, queda poco elegante).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Calambur said:


> Por aquí, _*baño*_ (no sé si es igual en todo el país), tanto en las casas particulares como en los lugares públicos.
> Pero cuando en una casa o departamento hay un baño para las visitas, siempre he oído (y leído -en los avisos de venta, por ejemplo-) *"toilette de recepción"* (parece que decir _baño_, en ese caso puntual, queda poco elegante).


"Toilette de recepción" aquí se entendería perfecto, pero para esa especie predomina el nombre de "baño social". Además del asunto de la elegancia, creo que transmiten realidades diferentes: un baño (siempre hablando de una casa o departamento) tiene duchero o bañera, y generalmente también bidet. Los "toilettes de recepción" pueden ser muy bonitos, pero a gatas tienen un váter, un lavamanos y un espejo para que las visitas se acicalen un poquitito, dentro de lo posible, claro, claro.
Saludos


----------



## MALCORUB

mirx said:


> Se entienden en todo el mundo occidental, cuanto y más en los países de habla inglesa, que de allí viene el nombrecillo.



En Estados Unidos no se usa WC para referir al baño o sanitario... de hecho lo he visto muchísimo más en México que en USA.


----------



## MALCORUB

Yo creo que la palabra común en todos los países es la palabra *baño.*

Ducha, Regadera
Bañera, Bañadera, Tina
Lavabo, lavamanos, lavatorio, grifo 
Servicios, aseo, lavabo, sanitarios, W.C., excusado, tocador
Inodoro, taza, excusado, retrete
Urinario, Mingitorio, meadero


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia: baño, el cual incluye sanitario, lavamanos y ducha.

Saludos.

_¿Qué pasó con el *bidé*? Nunca más lo volví a encontrar en ningún cuarto de baño._


----------



## utrerana

Pues es España es raro encontrar un baño sin bidé (en  casa particulares).
Creo recordar que ya hubo un hilo abierto sobre el tema de los baños, servicios y demás, pero no se dónde buscarlo.
Un saludito.


----------



## luna_mdq

En Argentina también los baños incluyen casi siempre un bidet. 


> Se entienden en todo el mundo occidental, cuanto y más en los países de habla inglesa, que de allí viene el nombrecillo.


Realmente dudo que acá se entienda sin dar contexto, ya que no se usa y solo se escucha cada tanto en doblajes. La primera vez que vi la palabra fue en un juego de Indiana Jones a los 12 años y pasó bastante tiempo hasta darme cuenta a qué se refería.


----------



## MALCORUB

WOW! Nunca sabía de los bidés.  Me enseñaron algo nuevo. Se me hacen raros pero solo porque no suelen existir por acá.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bidé


----------



## solysombra

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
¿Cómo llaman diariamente al cuarto de baño en España? Al lugar donde está la bañera.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, también hay algún hilo sobre esto, pero diría que en España está muy generalizado el _baño _(ir al baño). También el _aseo_, el _servicio_, el _cuarto de baño_ y, en mi zona por ejemplo, el _lavabo_. (Hay donde elegir).


----------



## solysombra

Namarne said:


> Hola, también hay algún hilo sobre esto, pero diría que en España está muy generalizado el _baño _(ir al baño). También el _aseo_, el _servicio_, el _cuarto de baño_ y, en mi zona por ejemplo, el _lavabo_. (Hay donde elegir).



Muchas gracias, Namarne. Voy a agregar tu nombre en los créditos de la película.


----------



## solysombra

Swift, sin duda alguna dominas los hilos a la perfección.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

El baño a secas para mí.

Por Andalucía dicen mucho "el cuarto de baño" .


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> El baño a secas para mí.


Así digo yo también. Jamás _aseo_.


----------



## Lurrezko

El *lavabo* es lo habitual en mi barrio, como dice Namarne.

Un saludo


----------



## ACQM

En mi familia (charnega y mezclada): al cuarto de baño (con bañera y todo) se le llama cuarto de baño.; y un aseo sólo tiene lavabo (lavamanos, pica o como lo llaméis) y váter (wc, retrete) pero no tiene ni bañera ni ducha. Muchos pisos y casas por aquí tienen uno de cada.

Lavabo es una palabra más genérica por esta zona. Cualquier baño, servicio, aseo,.. público o de una casa se puede llamar lavabo.


----------

